# Can you recognize them? Billy Corgan last pedalboard



## NickC (Oct 1, 2022)

out of curiosity, what are the pedals? ok for the minotaureffects (A tone bender modded clone?) and strymon el capystan


----------



## DAJE (Oct 1, 2022)

Behringer OCTAVE DIVIDER on the far right.


----------



## NickC (Oct 1, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Behringer OCTAVE DIVIDER on the far right.


a clone of Mu-Tron Octave Divider?, nice


----------



## Robert (Oct 1, 2022)

Lehle switcher of some sort and Analogman Beano Boost on opposite sides of the minotaur.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 1, 2022)

That Strymon next to the Behringer looks like a Brigadier


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 1, 2022)

I think it’s a strymon brigadier, not el cap. It’s green.


----------



## Dan M (Oct 2, 2022)

Lehle Sunday Driver?


----------



## Coda (Oct 2, 2022)

That board seems bigger than it needs to be…


----------



## NickC (Oct 2, 2022)

Dan M said:


> Lehle Sunday Driver?


It's the lehle switcher


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 2, 2022)

- Laney patch on the RJM Mastermind GT switcher,
- MXR CAE PSU
- Fender Patch cables mixed with... somethin' other.

Can't quite make out the 3-slot power-strip.

I don't recognise the zip-ties, so I'm _guessing_ they're from MalWart or whatever it's called, 'cause I never shop there.


----------



## Coda (Oct 2, 2022)

Where’s the BMP?…


----------



## Robert (Oct 2, 2022)

They don't sound like that anymore...  😕

I think it's basically all digital mixed with the Salvation modular rig these days.

I'm not sure he ever really did use the Muff live all that much.


----------



## NickC (Oct 3, 2022)

i read that they never used a big muff for live gigs, they try it in the early days but it didn't works.


----------



## NickC (Nov 30, 2022)




----------

